# Geosesarma "Red Devil" crablets - PU only in Yonkers, NY



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a number of Geosesarma "Red Devil" crablets available. My breeding groups was acquired as CB from Wyoming Frogger here on the board. You can search his threads for some nice pics of the parents. I have found that the colors on my adults are less intense than the WC adults - but I have been playing with Naturose supplementation to see if the F2s will be more red.

Right now they are small and 1-2 months old at least. But I have several friends who had great success with the crabs I gave them at those ages before - and they are now near full sized adults. I can also try to do my best at sexing using the shape of the apron.

Asking $10 each given their small size. Pickup only.

I may also have some Geosesarma notophorum (Mandarin crabs) about the same age. They are in my work tank and I know I saw at least one baby, so I expect there to be several at least. They would be $20 each.

I may be slow to respond to PMs, so be patient. Pickup only in S. Yonkers at this time (10705). No shipping.


----------

